# Try on a t-shirt in 3 clicks



## JustFizs (May 24, 2014)

Hi,

My name is Nacho Carnicero, co-founder of JustFizs. 
We just launched a web app that allows online stores to offer their prospect customers the opportunity to try on the t-shirts online before placing the order. 
It renders size charts obsolete by giving web visitors an easy and efficient way of determining their right size in just 3 clicks.
As a picture is worth a thousand words, take a look to this link to see how JustFizs works: style right Julia Kent | teeshareteeshare

Let me know your feedback and questions. I will reply here.

Cheers!


----------



## calink (Feb 21, 2008)

JustFizs said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Nacho Carnicero, co-founder of JustFizs.
> We just launched a web app that allows online stores to offer their prospect customers the opportunity to try on the t-shirts online before placing the order.
> ...


I tried it. I liked it... easy to use... perhaps rename the actual link to "Click Here to make sure it fits" or something like that... I was looking for it initially. I know I could have missed it but think of the most basic customer.

Another thing I would do if I could is give them an option either to measure their whole chest or measure the shirt. I know my chest measurements by heart because I've gotten so many suits tailored so I'd find a way to give them that option...

Lastly. I would remove the checkerboard/ graphic paper looking thing in the final screen. I think the blue lines suffice. It looks too busy... maybe even put a real shirt mockup instead of the clip art...

Looks good though.. if you want to share the tool let me know!!!

Great job!! Good luck!!


----------



## JustFizs (May 24, 2014)

Hi Calink, I appreciate your words.

If you don´t mind I give you a reply for all your points.

-We provide “the button” and all the content inside the pop up. Each shop that implements the button can decide if they add any sign or comment aside the button to inform the web visitors. We´re sure that a call to action can get higher conversion rates (meaning by clicking the button).

-Time ago, when we were developing JustFizs we decided to stick to t-shirt measures instead to body measures. The reason behind this decision is that each person has its own style, therefore it would be better if a user could compare something he knows (a t-shirt he has in his wardrobe) against the t-shirt he are looking.

-I agree with you about the graphics, it´s something not everybody will like but we think it does the job. To let you know we´re now in version 1.0, so in order to launch we had to simplify the product as much as we could. We have in mind the pop up customization plus there are other features in the pipeline.

If you take a look to my signature you will be able to get it.


----------



## proto (Oct 13, 2008)

Great idea!

What happens if I use this tool to "try on" a shirt, and then use it again (on the same site or a different site)? Does your site remember my preferences? Can you transmit my preferences back to the hosting site, so that they can find a product matching my preferences? 

For example, 

Let's say I am shopping on ABC site, and I use your tool to input my optimum shirt. Later, I am shopping on a different site and I see your tool. When I open it, will you remember my selections from the previous session (either by letting me create an account, or simply by dropping a cookie)?

Or, let's say I enter my measurements, and the current shirt is not a very good match. You transmit my selections to the hosting site, and now the hosting site can either (a) show me shirts which might fit better or (b) show a special "this shirt will fit you" message when I browse to a shirt which is a close match.


----------



## JustFizs (May 24, 2014)

Hi Proto,

Glad to hear that you liked it!

We´ve set up cookies so you don’t need to fulfill the chart each time you try on a different shirt. 
The cookie works until you close the browser, so it makes no difference if you click the JustFizs button it in the same site or a different site.
As you have seen you can use the app as a non registered user. In case you decide to create a user account, the data will be saved in your profile. Therefore you won´t need to measure and insert data again. 

Regarding your second example, as the graphic printed in each t-shirt can make the difference, right now we prefer that the users decide by themselves which size is appropriate for them. 
In order to help users to make a quick search we´re developing what we call “Storefront". It´s a page where all sites that include the JustFizs button are displayed (maybe there is room for a feature like the one you´re saying inside it  ).


----------



## JustFizs (May 24, 2014)

We just released the Storefront link 

What you can see here is version 1.0. We´re now testing the next set of features which will bring much more visibility to the brands that feature the online fitting room on their sites.


----------



## JustFizs (May 24, 2014)

Hi guys,

I´m writing to announce a bunch of new features that we´ve just added to our web app. I´m going to start today with the Storefront.

From now on, any store that adds the Online Fitting Room to its site will have the possibility to build as many back links as t-shirts are on sale.
The users will be able to see your brand, your collection, try on the t-shirts, share them, and will have direct access to your site in case they want to buy them.

The concept is really simple: for each JustFizs button installed you will get a customizable web page.
So you´ve got the chance to increase your online shop visibility by including different keywords, tags and descriptions than the ones you already have on your website.

You can take a look to the Storefront here.

Your feedback will be appreciated!!!


----------



## JustFizs (May 24, 2014)

We´ve added a blog to our site where you can find the info about how to manage the the JustFizs t-shirt fitting solution.
There are also tutorials which explains how to install the app on different platforms as: Storenvy, Prestashop, Shopify, Bigcartel and Jimdo.

If you´re running a different platform and you´re interested in installing the JustFizs button in your site, let me know


----------



## JustFizs (May 24, 2014)

We added more tutorials explaining how to add JustFizs online fitting room to other e-commerce platforms. 

These are: Tictail, Jumpseller, Pinnacle Cart, Goodsie, Smoolis, Virb. 

If your platform is not listed let me know and we will give it a look.


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

Does it work with Woocommerce


----------



## JustFizs (May 24, 2014)

59graphix said:


> Does it work with Woocommerce


Yes, JustFizs does work with Woocommerce, in fact the store linked on the first post uses it. 
At the moment we don’t have the Javascript installation tutorial for Woocommerce, but we’ll create it for next week.

Related to the above, the full set up of our app is a 3-step process:
1. Create t-shirt patterns.
2.	Link the patterns to the pages where your t-shirts appear.
3.	Install – one time only – the Javascript in your website. 

You can see all the process on this post

Anyway you can find me here if you need more info


----------

